# US Military Retiring disabled



## Travelerusa40 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have PTSD and other disability conditions. I will be discharged soon and would like to live in Thailand either Chiangmai or Chiangrai. Does anyone know of a hospital or a doctor that I can continue my treatment with who speak English and can provide English translated documents.


Mike
Travelerusa40 at yahoo dot com


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Contact the Chiangmai VFW Post.

Chiang Mai Veterans of Foreign Wars Post 12074

Service Officer Mike Glatz 088.268.2212

Foreign Medical Advisor Ernie Mayeaux 080.636.4764

Good Luck


----------

